# TheGifts Journal!



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey folk's! introduce my self and a little about me : Been training roughly around 5/6 year's, 3 year's using AAS, always training 5 days a week ( split ) 1 body part every week,

done around 6 show's and done well in them all, i'm currently 3 and a 1/2 week's out from my show, at the moment i'm just were i want to be, carb's are still pretty high as i'm still leaning out so no reason to drop them any further, roughly around 500g carb's, 400g protein, 50g fat's, will be dropping carb's on monday to 400g and up my fats by 20g.

Training:

Monday. back

Tuesday. chest

Wednesday. leg's

Thursday. shoulder's

Friday. Arm's

Diet is roughly same everyday ( no cheat meal's at all )

Meal1. whey, 100g oats, 10 egg whites

Meal2. 8oz Steak, New pots

Meal3. 300g chicken breast, 100g oats, green's

Meal4. Fish, 100g oats, green's

Meal5, 8oz steak, New pots, 10 egg whites

Meal6 300g lean mince, Casien shake

Diet will be changing every week from monday coming, changes will be also on monday's.

Pic below of my current condition :

 Also starting cardio on monday 15 mins morning monday to friday and 30 min's post workout, 1 hour H.I.T at weekend.

Current lift's :

Bench Press : 160

Squat: 220

deadlift: 220 Lift's arnt really great at the moment as i'm starting to feel a little drained, and i don't want to be injuring my self, i know carbs and calories are still pretty high but i'v dropped them from:

Carbs: 800g, Protein: 500g, Fat's 100g, it's only going to get harder each week but i'v done this all before many a time's and i know the feeling's so it's all good, i'm just looking for the gold trophy and to qualify for italy.

Will update with my Training and diet with more info than on this each week, also might do a few vid's if the gym isnt packed ( the lad's in my gym would rip us for taking vid's ) so best to wait till it's empty, also ill update with pic's etc .... Thx!

Suppliment's:

Whey

Bcaa

Glutamine

Multi Dextros

Vit's

Fish Oil

AAS:

Test Prop - 800mg

Tren Ace - 400mg

Mast - 800mg

Anavar - 150mg

Clen - 2 week's on, 2 week's off

T3 - 2 week's on, 2 week's on

Hgh:

Kigtorphin 10iu daily


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Trained Chest today :

Flat Bench :

2 warm up sets 40kg 20 reps, 80kg 15 reps,

1st set 100kgc 10 reps

2nd set 120kg 10 reps

3rd set 150kg 5 reps

Incline dumbbell Press

1st set 40kg 12 reps

2nd set 50kg 9 reps

3rd set 60kg 6 reps

Flat fly's

1st set 20kg 20 reps

2nd set 30kg 12 reps

3rd set 40kg 10 reps

Incline Fly's

1st set 30kg 10 reps

2nd set 40kg 10 reps

3rd set 50kg 6 reps

Finished off with 1000 sit up's and 30 mins cardio on treadmill.

Today's Food:

1st Meal whey, 100g oat's, 10 egg whites

2nd Meal 16oz steak, new pot's, green's

3rd Meal 300g chicken breast, new pot's, green's

4th Meal 16oz steak, 100g oats, green's

5th Meal will be, 300g chicken breast, 100g oat's, green's

6th Meal will be, 300g lean mince, casien shake


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Let the missus make my steak at 8 clock, after i ate it i told her it tasted different and asked if she put anything on it, she coverd it in fckin salt, im fckin fuming LoL, don't ever let your missus cook your meals.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What category and show you doing? If your wife is willing to help you then good for her. Maybe you should let her know what you are restricting in your diet.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> What category and show you doing? If your wife is willing to help you then good for her. Maybe you should let her know what you are restricting in your diet.


she know's mate, she's just daft lol


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Trained back today:

Dead lift:

2 warm ups 100kg 20 reps

1st set 140kg 12 reps

2nd set 180kg 10 reps

3rd set 200kg 8 reps

4th set 220kg 6 reps

Barbell bent over rows:

1st set 60kg 15 reps

2nd set 80kg 12 reps

3rd set 100kg 10reps

4th set 120kg 8 reps

Latpull down:

1st set full stack 10 reps

2nd set full stack 10 reps

3rd set full stack 10 reps

Seated rows:

1st set full stack 12 reps

2nd set full stack 10 reps

3rd set full stack 14 reps failure and dead LoL

Finished off with 30 mins jog on treadmill, followed by 1000 crunches

Todays food has been and will be :

1st meal whey, 100g oats, 10 egg whites

2nd meal, 16oz steak, new pots, greens

3rd meal, 300g chicken breast, new pots, greens

4th meal, fish, 100g oats, whey

5th meal, 300g chicken breast, greens, 10 egg whites

6th meal, fish, 10 egg whites, casien


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Few update pics from today :


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Great lifts and pics, subbed!


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Sku11fk said:


> Great lifts and pics, subbed!


Thx mate.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks like you got it nailed!


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Looks like you got it nailed!


Thx alot mate.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Look good mate will be following, is it SE champs you're doing UKBFF? What class you compete in?


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Look good mate will be following, is it SE champs you're doing UKBFF? What class you compete in?


Thx matey.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Good solid workout today..what cat you doing??


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

wezo said:


> Good solid workout today..what cat you doing??


i wont find out till the day mate lol, depends what my coach wants me to do.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

sholders today:

Barbelll press:

2 warm ups 60kg 15 reps

1st set 80kg 12 reps

2nd set 100kg 10 reps

3rd set 110kg 8 reps

4th set 120kg 5 reps

Dumbell press

1st set 40kg 10 reps

2nd set 45kg 10 reps

3rd set 50kg 8 reps

side later raises

1st set 10kg 50 reps

2nd set 12kg 30reps

3rd set 15kg 20reps

4th set 20kg 15 reps

5th set 25kg 10 reps

front lateral raises

same as side later raises.

Finished with 45 mins cv on treadmill and 1000 crunches.

Todays food has been and will be:

1st meal, whey, 100g oats, banana, 15 egg whites

2nd meal, 300g chicken breast, sweet pots, veges

3rd meal,300g chicken breast, sweet pots, veges

4th meal, turkey, 100g oats, veges

5th meal, 16oz steak, 100g cottage cheese

6th meal, caisen, 15 egg whites


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

So the big day is tomorrow, Carbing up nicely at the moment, looked dry as pie this morning, hoping to get my place at the Mr britain finals tomorrow. ( fingers crossed LoL )


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Took a turn for the worst collapsed at home could'nt stop being sick muscles didnt know had were seizing up! I could'nt move my mam **** herself! 

Pain was unbearable was going to admit my self to the hospital had to make a phone call to my trainer! He said ring a take away now! Get some fats in you smash the loads of salt on and have a pint or two of water. Unbeleiveable how the body reacts to dehydration and different types of food


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TheGift said:


> Took a turn for the worst collapsed at home could'nt stop being sick muscles didnt know had were seizing up! I could'nt move my mam **** herself!
> 
> Pain was unbearable was going to admit my self to the hospital had to make a phone call to my trainer! He said ring a take away now! Get some fats in you smash the loads of salt on and have a pint or two of water. Unbeleiveable how the body reacts to dehydration and different types of food


u*k me mate you must have been in a state !

Where's the show then ?


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Milky said:


> u*k me mate you must have been in a state !
> 
> Where's the show then ?


yeh matey, depletion of water i think, right now im really fcked up, never been in this state of mind but im gona pull threw and try ghet to the finals, its all i can do at this point and im doing the north east :

D hope your training is going well mate and your progressing, iv been following for many year's.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TheGift said:


> yeh matey, depletion of water i think, right now im really fcked up, never been in this state of mind but im gona pull threw and try ghet to the finals, its all i can do at this point and im doing the north east :
> 
> D hope your training is going well mate and your progressing, iv been following for many year's.


not a patch on yours mate but thanks anyway.

Hope you get sorted mate, sincerely, l admire anyone who gets to stage level :thumbup1:


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

TheGift said:


> Took a turn for the worst collapsed at home could'nt stop being sick muscles didnt know had were seizing up! I could'nt move my mam **** herself!
> 
> Pain was unbearable was going to admit my self to the hospital had to make a phone call to my trainer! He said ring a take away now! Get some fats in you smash the loads of salt on and have a pint or two of water. Unbeleiveable how the body reacts to dehydration and different types of food


Dehydration can be fatal,make sure you got plenty of water at hand tomorrow ..

It's just a lack of everything your body needs.. You feel better now??

Good luck for tomorrow ..


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Milky said:


> not a patch on yours mate but thanks anyway.
> 
> Hope you get sorted mate, sincerely, l admire anyone who gets to stage level :thumbup1:


probably bigger than me my friend, you know me well on here lol but if i talk to much ill end up with a ban so ill keep it quite, this is the best place to be at time like this, hope all is well with you mate.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

TheGift said:


> probably bigger than me my friend, you know me well on here lol but if i talk to much ill end up with a ban so ill keep it quite, this is the best place to be at time like this, hope all is well with you mate.


i cant tell mate, otherwise i cant come on here anymore i love you and this board lol and i wwant to stay here as bodybildijng is my life and this is a part of my life, it helps wiht everything.


----------



## Don Myo (Apr 28, 2013)

Looking great. How old are you?


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

TheGift said:


> Let the missus make my steak at 8 clock, after i ate it i told her it tasted different and asked if she put anything on it, she coverd it in fckin salt, im fckin fuming LoL, don't ever let your missus cook your meals.


Is sodium anything to worry about at this stage of your prep mate? I thought it was just a concern for the last week, but I've never competed and don't know my a*se from my elbow,just curious to know why


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck today mate, you look the bollox FTR :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TheGift said:


> i cant tell mate, otherwise i cant come on here anymore i love you and this board lol and i wwant to stay here as bodybildijng is my life and this is a part of my life, it helps wiht everything.


Haha thought i recognised you!

Hope you're sleeping better these days? :wink:

Looking great btw

Edit: noticed you've cut back alot on the tren dosages from before, think that was wise! Any problems with it at these doses?


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

few pics of phil this morning, looking dried out and ready to go ...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

mygym said:


> Looking good!


thx mate.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

comp finished, 15 lads in my category dont have a clue how iv done, back to hartlepool at 7 to see how i placed, preying i placed to make britain finals lol.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

will get pics up when ever i get sent them.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

The show was good, was a great day out, the guy's looked awesome and huge, i didn't place as i was lacking the mass compared to the other guy's, my coach has decided we need to take a year off and add the mass as over the last year or 2 iv been staying lean all the time and not putting the mass on that's needed, we nailed the condition just lagging behind on the mass so it's time to get that muscle added on over the year. here's a pic of my at the show.



As can tell the guy next to me is quite some size bigger and he was small compared to the other guy's, hoping to add some serious mass over the year and not worrying about the abs going lol.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Will be back to training on wednesday so ill start updating more then, my diet, training routine's, aas dose's etc etc.... gona enjoy some time off and eating until then haha.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like you have a great window of opportunity this year piling on as much as you can. Does mass come on easy enough for you or are you having to eat a million calories to maintain


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Sku11fk said:


> Looks like you have a great window of opportunity this year piling on as much as you can. Does mass come on easy enough for you or are you having to eat a million calories to maintain


my diet as of wednesday will be 6,000 calories to start off with mate, i need to eat alot of food to gain but i can gain nicely yes, the past 1/2 year's have been maintaining but it's time add the mass on now and get as big as possible, iv never really wanted to be a mass monster until now lol, i'm still only 23 so i have alot of time to get the size on.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking awesome mate.

Given your current lifts, I cant wait to see what weights you'll rep as you put some mass on your frame.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking awesome mate.
> 
> Given your current lifts, I cant wait to see what weights you'll rep as you put some mass on your frame.


Yeh thx mate, alway's been pretty strong since i was training in the army for over 5 year, just can't wait to see what mass i add this year with the calorie's i'm going to be consuming.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

TheGift said:


> my diet as of wednesday will be 6,000 calories to start off with mate, i need to eat alot of food to gain but i can gain nicely yes, the past 1/2 year's have been maintaining but it's time add the mass on now and get as big as possible, iv never really wanted to be a mass monster until now lol, i'm still only 23 so i have alot of time to get the size on.


Thats alot of calories but not too many, plenty doable though at 23 you are already a beast mate.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Sku11fk said:


> Thats alot of calories but not too many, plenty doable though at 23 you are already a beast mate.


Thx for the kind word's mate, i do my best, eating isnt a problem either i can pack it away quite easily, if i get full and cant finish it, i blend what ever i'm eating with water and drink it lol.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

TheGift said:


> Thx for the kind word's mate, i do my best, eating isnt a problem either i can pack it away quite easily, if i get full and cant finish it, i blend what ever i'm eating with water and drink it lol.


Lol thats dedicated, though I might nick that tip if you don't mind lol. Sometimes dem chicken breasts don't chew down right.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Sku11fk said:


> Lol thats dedicated, though I might nick that tip if you don't mind lol. Sometimes dem chicken breasts don't chew down right.


they go down nicely with abit of water mate, taste's like chicken soup, only cold lol.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

1st day back at training today after my comp is over.

Bench, dead's, squat

Bench

2 warm ups set 60kg 20 reps

1st set 80kg 15reps

2nd set 100kg 12 reps

3rd set 120kg 10 reps

4th set 140kg 7 reps

5th set 160kg 5 reps

Dead's

2 warm ups 60kg 20 reps

1st set 100kg 15 reps

2nd set 140kg 12 reps

3rd set 160kg 10 reps

4th set 180kg 10 reps

5th set 200kg 7 reps, didnt go to heavy with these today as iv been having lower back problem's as of late, so didn't go all out, give it a few week's.

Squat's

2 warm ups 60kg 20 reps

1st set 100kg 12 reps

2nd set 140kg 12 reps

3rd set 160kg 10 reps

4th set 200kg 7 reps

5th set 220kg 5 reps

finished off with 1000 crunches, no cardio in the off season, for now anyway.

Todays food has and will be:

1st meal whey, 200g oats, 2 bananas, 15 egg whites, 2 spoon pnut butter

2nd meal 300g chicken, new pots, 100g oats, veges, 2 spoon pnut butter

3rd meal 16oz steak, new pots, 100g oats, veges, 2 spoon pnut butter

4th meal 300g chicken, 200g pasta, 100g oats, 2 spoon pnut butter

5th meal 16oz steak, 5 whole eggs, veges, 100g oats

6th meal 500g lean mince, new pots, veges

7th meal 20 egg whites 5 whole, 100g oats, casien

Diet will be pretty much the same everyday until my coach wants me to change it, finding it hard to chomp down all the food at the moment as just came off comp prep but i'll do what i gota do and get it down with water of force feed.

Feeling good today though, up 14kg from comp day and look alot bigger, still ripped to bitz at the moment but with thre food im consuming it wil soon go lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You may have already said but who is coaching you ?

Someone local or an on line coach ?


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Milky said:


> You may have already said but who is coaching you ?
> 
> Someone local or an on line coach ?


A local friend mate, Eddie Elwood.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TheGift said:


> A local friend mate, Eddie Elwood.


Does he know his stuff then :whistling:


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Milky said:


> Does he know his stuff then :whistling:


Haha, i think so matey.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Trained Leg's Today:

Squats

2 Warm ups 100kg 20reps

1st set 140kg 12 reps

2nd set 180kg 10 reps

3rd set 200kg 8 reps

4th set 210kg 5 reps

5th set 220kg 5 reps, hopefully my full strength will start cooming back soon, wasnt to impressed with this today, but only 4 days paast my comp, so dont feel to depressed about it lol

Leg press:

1st set 300kg 15 reps

2nd set 400kg 12 reps

3rd set 500kg 10 reps

4th set 600kg 7 reps

Leg extentions:

5 sets, full stack, 10 reps, last 2 sets assisted, was dying lol, after todays session i had to lay in the changing rooms for 20 mins as i was been sick and felt ill

Todays Food has been and will be:

1st meal whey, 15 egg whites, 200g oats, 2 bananas, 2 spoon pnut butter

2nd meal, 300g chicken, 200g oats, new pots, veges, 2 spoon pnut butter

3rd meal, 16oz steak, pasta, veges,

4th meal, 300g chicken, 200g oats, new pots, veges, 2 spoon pnut butter

5th meal, 16oz steak, pasta, veges

6th meal, 500g lean mince, pasta,

7th meal, casien, 15 egg whites, 200g oats, 2 spoon pnut butter

Not including pre and post workout shakes, post workout shake has 100g oats


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Started my new 10 week blast today:

900mg test enth

400mg test prop

600mg masteron

100mg dianabol

8iu Gh

30iu slin

Ghrp6

Whey

Casien

Multi vits

Fish oils

Multidex

Glutamine

Creatine

Bcaa

Noexplode


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TheGift said:


> Started my new 10 week blast today:
> 
> 900mg test enth
> 
> ...


That's more than I've ever taken in a month! that should help put some meat on your bones


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> That's more than I've ever taken in a month! that should help put some meat on your bones


hopefully matey.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

havnt trained today as i was at a mates 25th birthday last night and didnt get home till 6am, so gona just eat a shi t load today.

Todays foos so far:

Full english breakfast

2 pints coke

2 steak bakes

2 chicken bakes

1 ice split

2 flapjacks

5 chicken mayo burgers mcdees

2 vanilla milk shakes large

3 protein shsakes with 100g oats

To be continued ...lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Only just seen this mate i wandered where you had got too. Looking good in pics!!! And i aint anywhere near your fcuking size ya daft tw4t.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TheGift said:


> havnt trained today as i was at a mates 25th birthday last night and didnt get home till 6am, so gona just eat a shi t load today.
> 
> Todays foos so far:
> 
> ...


Fcuk you!!!!!!!!! Im out of here if this is the sort of stuff i gotta read. im starving


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk you!!!!!!!!! Im out of here if this is the sort of stuff i gotta read. im starving


my diet as of monday off my coach is 4 cheat meals of my choice and 4 good quality meals MMMMM haha


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk you!!!!!!!!! Im out of here if this is the sort of stuff i gotta read. im starving


looking fucing good by the way mate, well improved.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TheGift said:


> my diet as of monday off my coach is 4 cheat meals of my choice and 4 good quality meals MMMMM haha


Lucky tw4t!! Next week i start water loading and carbup. Treating this diet like a comp prep to experience it and so coach con see how i react to certain things.



TheGift said:


> looking fucing good by the way mate, well improved.


Cheers mate, wierd how different you look with the fat off eh.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You training today ugly?


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> You training today ugly?


Sh it forgot about my journal haha.

Trained back today:

Deadlift

2 warm up sets 100kg 20 reps

1st set 140kg 12 reps

2nd set 180kg 10 reps

3rd set 200kg 10 reps

4th set 220kg 6 reps

Chins

1st set bodyweight 15 reps

2nd set 10kg 10 reps

3rd set 20kg 8 reps

Barbell bent over rows

1st set 60kg 12 reps

2nd set 100kg 10 reps

3rd set 120kg 7 reps

Lat pulldowns

4 sets full stack 10 reps

Todays food has and will be

1st meal, whey, 100g oats, 2 bananas, 15 egg whites 5 whole

2nd meal, 300g chicken, new pots, 100g oats, 2 spoon pnut butter

3rd meal, 5 chicken burgers, 2 large fries ( mc donalds)

4th meal, 16oz steak, chips, 5 eggs

5th meal, 300g chicken, new pots, veges

5th meal, 300g chicken, pasta, veges

6th meal, 500g lean mince, bolognaise sauce, peppers, pasta

7th meal, casien, 15 egg whites 5 whole, 100g oats


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> You training today ugly?


send me the link to your journal big LAD


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

It's in this section called against all odds mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

those are some nice heavy weights your moving for double digit reps :thumb:


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> those are some nice heavy weights your moving for double digit reps :thumb:


ill start goin heavier in the next few weeks, when my shoulder and calf heals properly


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TheGift said:


> ill start goin heavier in the next few weeks, when my shoulder and calf heals properly


Be a fcuking unit with them lifts. I can't wait to bulk man, weak as fcuk at the minute.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Be a fcuking unit with them lifts. I can't wait to bulk man, weak as fcuk at the minute.


and with the food im getting down mate yeh.

todays iv ate:

5 eggs

4 toast

5 saussages

beans

5 chicken mayo chicken burgers with sald dressing ( mc dees)

chicken nuggets

2 larer milk shakes

kfc banquet

kfc chicken burger

16oz steak pasta

300g chicken pasta

waiting for a chicken curry with keema nan and chips

before bed ill have 15 egg whites, 100 oats, casien

and had 3 protien shakes with 100g oats

Love my new bulking diet haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TheGift said:


> and with the food im getting down mate yeh.
> 
> todays iv ate:
> 
> ...


Why would you wanna just get fat??

I hate you and hope you do just get fat! lol.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why would you wanna just get fat??
> 
> I hate you and hope you do just get fat! lol.


ill never get fat mate lol, i just love this new bulking diet, ill be eating like this till 2014, happy days  haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TheGift said:


> ill never get fat mate lol, i just love this new bulking diet, ill be eating like this till 2014, happy days  haha


How do you stay lean. If i ate like that for a month i would pile fat on.


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> How do you stay lean. If i ate like that for a month i would pile fat on.


i duno mate, i never loose my abs so bf is always low no matter what i eat, super fast metabolism i guess, love it though lol.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

TheGift said:


> Trained Leg's Today:
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


600kg leg press:-/ that's a shed load of weight. I need a video of this 94 stone goodness


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lucky cvnt. I'm not made for this bodybuilding malarkey


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> 600kg leg press:-/ that's a shed load of weight. I need a video of this 94 stone goodness


This guy once made a thread claiming huge dosages and refused to do pics, his lifts are probably bullish!t.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

You tapered up to 220kg squats and THEN tapered up to 600kg on leg press.....

Errrrr bullshiiiitttttt? Round 2


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

kingdale said:


> This guy once made a thread claiming huge dosages and refused to do pics, his lifts are probably bullish!t.


I refused to do pics??? If you could link me to that post that would be great


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> I refused to do pics??? If you could link me to that post that would be great


No you idiot , not you - the guy quoted obviously


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> I refused to do pics??? If you could link me to that post that would be great


Yep on ts23 got asked numerous times for pics and did none, then Keep coming back onto a site you are banned to continue lying :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

sckeane said:


> No you idiot , not you - the guy quoted obviously


That might be him he has loads of accounts for when he gets banned for lying, what a loser :lol:


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

sckeane said:


> No you idiot , not you - the guy quoted obviously


If you look he quoted me you "idiot" it wasn't to clear. Anyway back on topic that's a crazy amount of weight. And a load of food


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> If you look he quoted me you "idiot" it wasn't to clear. Anyway back on topic that's a crazy amount of weight. And a load of food


Well I was obviously talking about him


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Fair play its late and I have a 7month old son I am far beyond tired. That's weird cause the guy looks in good shape what's the need to lie about lifts????


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> Fair play its late and I have a 7month old son I am far beyond tired. That's weird cause the guy looks in good shape what's the need to lie about lifts????


Haha it is ok you confused me. Has lied on here in the past bet he will continue to, once someone lies can't believe a word they come out with


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

:-/ sorry mate. And I wonder why people look at me funny at work! I must be talking nonsense. I kinda new so haven't seen any other BS of his in previous. Am going subscribe to this to see if he is benching 200kg next week.

P.s OP if you can prove on lifts I will take all my comments back


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> :-/ sorry mate. And I wonder why people look at me funny at work! I must be talking nonsense. I kinda new so haven't seen any other BS of his in previous. Am going subscribe to this to see if he is benching 200kg next week.
> 
> P.s OP if you can prove on lifts I will take all my comments back


He had a different account and made a thread claiming to be on grams of gear and on like 10k calories then Refused to put up pics because was making it up. Then he has to make a new account with a new name because he gets found out to be lying, think this is his3rd account


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

kingdale said:


> He had a different account and made a thread claiming to be on grams of gear and on like 10k calories then Refused to put up pics because was making it up. Then he has to make a new account with a new name because he gets found out to be lying, think this is his3rd account


Hmmm that's weird. I wonder if the pics are even of him?? It will be a 8st broomstick squatter reeking havoc on ukm. Plenty of them. And as my old mother says "the more lies you tell. The more you need to lie"


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> Hmmm that's weird. I wonder if the pics are even of him?? It will be a 8st broomstick squatter reeking havoc on ukm. Plenty of them. And as my old mother says "the more lies you tell. The more you need to lie"


It is him some people found him on Facebook I think


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

kingdale said:


> Haha it is ok you confused me. Has lied on here in the past bet he will continue to, once someone lies can't believe a word they come out with


Would it not be simpler to just not come in his journal and clutter it with cr4p or add him to your ignore list? Everyone's a winner then? Not having a go its just so boring reading all these posts when I come in here to read about his progress and logs etc.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Would it not be simpler to just not come in his journal and clutter it with cr4p or add him to your ignore list? Everyone's a winner then? Not having a go its just so boring reading all these posts when I come in here to read about his progress and logs etc.


Just saying my bit if you don't like it add me to ignore


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Would it not be simpler to just not come in his journal and clutter it with cr4p or add him to your ignore list? Everyone's a winner then? Not having a go its just so boring reading all these posts when I come in here to read about his progress and logs etc.


So you like wasting your time reading fiction then


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Supra I have seen you spamming journals arguing with Dutch Scott all the time so why don't you practice what you preach


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Supra I have seen you spamming journals arguing with Dutch Scott all the time so why don't you practice what you preach


Lol hes banned again !!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Lol hes banned again !!!


I am sure he will be back under a new name soon


----------

